# Back up BMW Series 1 - 2017



## cengpool (3 mo ago)

Hi All,

I have now an approved use 2017. I would like to back up the current software / configuration before starting doing any changes. 

I am new to cars software modifications. 

Can you please direct me to the software links and guides.
Thanks very much.


----------

